# Bread Bin Blood drama!!!



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have blood on my hands when my Patty found a great space to live in the bread bin as a hidey hole!!

I tried to take him/her out but to no avail - do not just stick your hands in there as I should have known, it being second nature to the cliff dwellers and all  


I got a good schreeeeech and a bloody sore nip when I just ventured in there 

You can veiw this here

http://photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/?sc=2


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, that is a cute picture. Patty's expression looks like she means business. There's no danger of the lid closing on her, is there?

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Patty looks very protective of her new dwelling.  Ouch! I bet that hurt.


----------

